# Milling a Cedar Log



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

I am thinking of getting a Cedar Log milled into a mantel for my Fireplace.

the tree is I think a good 25-30" diameter. I was wondering if anyone on here could tell me what needs to be done once cut. Does it need to dry for a certain time before someone can mill it to a size for a mantel? Anything else i need to know? I live in College station and was wondering if there was anyone within 80 miles or less that could do this.

Thanks

DR


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

There is a guy with a mill just outside of Huntsville who will cut it for you. Don't know the cost but I'm guessing a hundred bucks or so. 
http://www.mgsawmill.com/
May be someone in your area.
As for how to seal/dry after I'll leave that to one of the pros on here. If this is a freshly cut log and you air dry it you'll be waiting a while. The guy in Huntsville may have a kiln for drying.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

What he said. MG is a nice place. They do have a kiln. Call them and ask them how they want it and how much. I suspect fresh is going to be best but as anyway.
later, biggreen


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks for both of your posts, I have been out of pocket for a few days .


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

I have seen portable horizontal band saws that are basicly a chain saw driven bandsaw. 
Using an aluminum guide that is pinned to the log, the saw then has a flat plane to ride down the length of the log and the depth is set to your choice up to 8-10 inch or so.
I believe the guide comes with the saw. Probably a several hundred dollar item, but for long term use. If you ask around, maybee some one might even have one you can hire. That will save the log from having to be transported to a mill


----------

